# Always check your plane for hidden cats.



## Robert59 (Mar 1, 2021)

The cat wasn't hurt. 

Yeah, there's the routine engine and equipment check, but sometimes you should also check your aircraft for hidden furry passengers. Two people flying an open-cockpit glider in Kourou, French Guiana realized that mid-flight when they saw a cat inside the glider's wing,


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank goodness the poor little thing wasn't hurt.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Always look around your car motor and all around the tires too.  Cats will crawl there for warmth.


----------

